# Sibelius 7 (software)



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been using Sibelius 6 for a while and am considering upgrading to Sibelius 7 (at very little expense). I would be grateful if anyone who has experience with this version could tell me what they think of it. How do the sound samples compare with 6 or earlier versions? Anything else you think I should particularly know about it?

Thanks in advance for your help,
Ed Bast


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Ed, I upgraded from 6 to 8 a year ago. After listening to Sibelius 7 Sounds that's part of #8 (there is no Sibelius 8 Sounds), they also have Sibelius 6 Essential sounds. I prefer the 6 Essentials.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Vasks said:


> Ed, I upgraded from 6 to 8 a year ago. After listening to Sibelius 7 Sounds that's part of #8 (there is no Sibelius 8 Sounds), they also have Sibelius 6 Essential sounds. I prefer the 6 Essentials.


Thanks. That tells me what I'm in for.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

I really hate the strings in the Sib7 sounds. I can't remember how they sounded in 6, but in 7 they are very weak, very synth-sounding. I've actually started using the Synth String Ensemble sound patch for all string instruments, which doesn't sound completely realistic but at least the strings have a little bit of attack now. In any case, thanks to Vasks and Mark I'm looking at NotePerformer now, which I'm told is much better than Sib 

Some of the woodwinds in the Sib7 pack are not so bad, though.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't like the Oboe of NotePerformer. It's much better in Sib6


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Vasks said:


> Ed, I upgraded from 6 to 8 a year ago. After listening to Sibelius 7 Sounds that's part of #8 (there is no Sibelius 8 Sounds), they also have Sibelius 6 Essential sounds. I prefer the 6 Essentials.


I just realized I might not have understood this ^ ^ ^. Did you mean Sibelius 6 Essentials are available in Sibelius 7 or in Sibelius 8?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> I just realized I might not have understood this ^ ^ ^. Did you mean Sibelius 6 Essentials are available in Sibelius 7 or in Sibelius 8?


Both Sibelius 6 Essentials and Sibelius 7 Sounds are available in Sibelius 8. You can chose either for your sound configuration. I hope to master one day the method of creating my own configuration that uses some instruments from one sound set with others from a different. I know it can be done, I just have to find a step by step instruction as I'm not a tech geek.


----------

